# L & M in sweaters



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

getting cold here and Maggie dont like the cold, heres Maggie and Lizzie in their sweaters, Sampson freaks out if we try to put anything on him


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww, they're so sweet














Sampson is too manly for clothes


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

They look very cozy and comfy.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, they are so cute!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

So cute Joe. Come on tell me YOU knitted them


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh how cute


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww they are so cute in bed there together, they sure seem to be good cozy mates now.















Scooby will happily wear a sweater or any other clothes, but, he associates clothes to being outside and the minute he comes back in he insists on the immediate removal of his sweater. The other night I tried to get him to wear his sweater to bed as we hadn't as yet put the furnace on, and he sulked so bad







that I had to take it off.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, they look so comfy!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... too cute! where did u get the sweaters? I like them!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cute!! I am just in awe of how Lizzie adapted so well to your household!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They look so cute


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, they're so cute in their sweaters. It looks like they're almost spooning,lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 26 2005, 08:09 AM
> *Oh, how cute!! I am just in awe of how Lizzie adapted so well to your household!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113567*


[/QUOTE]


Me too! She looks like she has been there forever! I am so glad it worked out so well.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwww she looks right at home xo


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

They look so cute in their sweaters, lounging out


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG...sweaters and snuggles. They look so comfy and cozy. Great picture Joe!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like your girls are happy in their sweaters Joe. They look so sweet laying side by side


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Oct 26 2005, 09:38 AM
> *It looks like they're almost spooning,lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113582*


[/QUOTE]








haha, hadnt noticed that



> So cute Joe. Come on tell me YOU knitted them[/B]










wait......wait.......wait......there it is --->







dont think so :lol: 



> I am just in awe of how Lizzie adapted so well to your household!!![/B]


shes just one of the crowd now, the noisiest part of the crowd no less



> too cute! where did u get the sweaters? I like them![/B]


the purple one was Lizzies when we got her and the pink one Kim got yesterday at Natures Emporium


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What sweet happy babies they are







Cant believe its time for sweaters,I talked to cookiecat(Robyn) today& she said they already have had 16 in of snow there,Vetmont.In 2 seperate snowfalls.Yuck


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, they looks soo cute!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh, totally dig the argyle sweater! how cute are those two, as fashionable as two girls can be! 

ann marie and the "dont have a sweater to match today's ribbon...must mean it's time to go shopping!" buttercup


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that is adorable


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwww. That cute photo makes me miss Virginia. Jolie used to wear a sweater in the winter. It's too hot down here....


----------

